# What's the origin of the "bench hook"?



## Etienne33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd like to know where, when and by whom was the bench hook invented.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

It was invented in 1971 by Carl Reynolds in Orlando, Florida.






















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If this is what you are referring to it was invented long before 1971:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we had them before 71.

http://books.google.com/books?id=HV...v=onepage&q=history of the bench hook&f=false

Al


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm pretty sure we had them before 71.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=HV...v=onepage&q=history of the bench hook&f=false
> 
> Al


Hope the OP comes back and clarifies what he is referring to since a bench hook could be any one of several items as is stated in the link you provided.


----------



## Etienne33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all,

@FrankC : yes, this is exactly what I'm referring to.
And yes, it's very old; I thought 18th century but maybe before, I don't know.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I doubt that anything that simple was really invented. 

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm pretty sure we had them before 71.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=HV...v=onepage&q=history of the bench hook&f=false
> 
> Al


I took the remark cabinetman made as humor. As best as I can find out the bench hook came in the early 19th century. I don't think anyone will find out who made the first one. It would be like looking for the guy that made the first dovetail or mortise joint.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

In the link that Al posted:

http://books.google.com/books?id=HVZ...20hook&f=false

The author credits Peter Nicholson with the first illustration of one in 1812.

No doubt many enterprising individuals came up with the idea before that.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I doubt that anything that simple was really invented.
> 
> George


Now that's a good point. 

Al


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Would not surprise me at all to learn that the bench hook is the better part of 1,000yrs old.
I can guess that journeymen carpenters used them when doing lettering and trim tracery carvings for church interiors. Since the standard reference for wood carving tool shapes is still the London Pattern
Book (aka Sheffield List), early use would be Britain as well as on the continent.

Of course, I might just be incontinent here.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's info on multiple uses if a bench hook with a demonstration. 



 this is the Roy lie-Nielsen video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

Watch "The Woodwrights Shop". Roy did an episode on the bench hook history. He's the smartest man in the world!


----------



## subdajj (Mar 9, 2013)

every time one of these old posts comes up I miss Cabinetman


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I remember something about P. Follansbee mentioning either finding one or talking to a person who did while exploring a very old workshop maybe Europe that had been abandoned for something like centuries.


----------

